# Will it do her any damage



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

Its not really a health question, as yet anyway.

Lily has now been out of her cage 3 times now but on each time out she has taken flight and flown around the room a number of times but it seems more in panic than enjoyment. She is only 14 weeks old and had no handling contact before i got her so to have her trained to come to me on comand,eat from my hand and stand on my fingers is fantastic. My main worry now is that on each flight she has crashed into the wall and fell to the floor. She has not shown any sign of being hurt and will get onto my hand straight after and she heads for her cage on her own each time by her self. What do you think i should do? I have thourt about getting a purch stand and place it in the middle of the room each time she comes out and place her on it and hopefully she will use it to land on. I really dont want to have her wings clipped and stop her from flying as birds are ment to fly as we are ment to walk. 
Any addvice would be very greatfull.

Cheers
Iain


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You could do a partial clip..that way she would still be able to fly but she wouldn't get as much speed before crashing into walls. 

But I personally haven't had any experience with this because all of my birds came to me clipped and they are just beginning to feather out now...Kirk's the only one who has hits the walls clipped but hopefully we won't have any bigger issues.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A small room is safer than a large room - she won't be able to fly very far before she has to turn so she won't be able to build up very much speed. Cover up windows and any large mirrors so she won't try to fly through them. There will always be some risk when a bird is flying wild but this will reduce the risk a lot.


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I will have to contact our avian vet to get her seen. It really worries me as she is such a loving and friendly bird and i have spent hours training her as when we first got he she would hiss at you if you even looked at her. I would hate to think i am putting her in any halm. She has turned into my 3rd child lol she joins in the shouting when the kids do as well lol only she can wold wistle better than the children lol.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal for birds in a new home to fly around wildly their first few times out of the cage. It's unfamiliar territory, they're scared, and birds try to fly away when they're scared. I personally prefer to clip a new bird at first so they can learn about their new environment without a lot of smacking into walls. If you have a small cage, perhaps you could put her in that and move it to different parts of the room to help her get used to seeing the room from several different angles.


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

So would it be worth putting a purch style stand in the middle of the room so she can see somewhere to land maybe with a treat on it?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It would take a while for her to learn that the stand is a good place to sit. So it wouldn't solve your problem immediately, but in the long run it would be a nice play area for her.

The middle of the room isn't the best place for a new bird though since it's exposed on all sides and would feel dangerous. Something that's close to a wall or a large piece of furniture would feel more sheltered.


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok cool thats makes sence. will have to see if i can find something. partial clip also sounds a good idea to slw down the flight so she can see more. 

Cheers
Iain


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok spoke to the avian vet today and he told me not to clip her wings at all. He said to give her a chance to learn to fly as she will be ok within time. So tonight i will crash proof the room and give her plenty of places to land. I will update you all tomorrow.

Iain


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck on the flight lesson!


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!
It's all good. Lily can now fly around all evening without hitting the walls or crash landing. the curtains are her stop off point so she can see where to fly to next and she now lands on the top of her cage or the wifes head lol. Thank you to everyone that offered there views and i am so glad now that i did not get her wings clipped.

Iain


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad Lily has mastered flying.


----------

